# Pallet wood cutting board build



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

As you guys have probably seen, I'm very keen on using "used" materials. Pallets being no exception. One pallet had some pretty skinny boards (1.5" x 2") and some small one bys on it. Put together, they were the same width, thus making this build possible.

This will be my first cutting board, but will not be my last I'm sure. I know you're supposed to use a hardwood for cutting boards for longevity and to minimize the inevitable scratches the knives will make, but since the material was free, this is going to mainly serve as an instructional project. I may use it for actual cutting until I make a more suitable board, but for now, it'll do.

I first cut all the pieces to same length and glued alternating thickness boards together in strips of three. I did this because I'm only using hand tools, so I had to make them fit into my mitre block so I could ensure straight cuts.










I then planed them down with my hand plane to make surfaces level. Here's the strips put together:










I know it won't look perfect when finished (see: gaps), but I'm ok with that. Meanwhile, if you have any advice on how to fill them better, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If your boards are planed flat and square, there should be no gaps at glue up.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

What kind of wood are the pallets made out of? 

I made a scrap bin yesterday out of a couple old pallets. Its ugly but structurally sound (unlike most of my abominations!) and does the job.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Horatio said:


> What kind of wood are the pallets made out of?
> 
> I made a scrap bin yesterday out of a couple old pallets. Its ugly but structurally sound (unlike most of my abominations!) and does the job.


The pallets I've been working with are pine, but I've read pallets are made from different types of wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll be checking on this from time to time. Pallets can be useable. I've found some really nice stuff from them, and it's FREE.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll be watching this one to see where it goes. Love the fact that you are using scrap wood from pallets.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

The only thing that concerns me is that we are unsure the wood species. I suppose aas long as it's sealed well, it will be ok.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

The gaps are going to trap food and liquids and be hard to clean.

Did you plane the boards flat before gluing them up? I know you said you are only using hand tools. I would hand plane the boards flat first, this will give you almost no gaps. What kind of clamps did you use to do the glue up? Some bar clamps or pipe clamps will let you put a little pressure on the glue up to close up any tiny gaps there might be.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

The more I look at it, the more I wanna start fresh with some of the other, probably more flat pieces. I basically glued the pieces as they were with one side flat and tried planing the other side flat, since some of the pieces were 1/16-1/8" wider or shorter, but with all the knots in the wood, its been hard to plane it without taking chunks outta the wood.

I'll post up with the new pieces.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

My issue with pallet wood is that at least the ones I've found are a bit knotty and twisted. Maybe I lack the skills to do anything more with it, but it's been fun to make outdoor furniture out of.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

mavawreck said:


> My issue with pallet wood is that at least the ones I've found are a bit knotty and twisted. Maybe I lack the skills to do anything more with it, but it's been fun to make outdoor furniture out of.


This is very true, especially about the knots. I've found one good usable pallet out of 6 or 7.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I'll be watching this one to see where it goes. Love the fact that you are using scrap wood from pallets.


same here


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys, have you ever thought about what is shipped on pallets? All types of chemicals, poisons, etc. This is not the wood that I would want to use for making something that raw food will be placed upon....


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

scsmith42 said:


> Guys, have you ever thought about what is shipped on pallets? All types of chemicals, poisons, etc. This is not the wood that I would want to use for making something that raw food will be placed upon....


Very true. Although I'm sure the same pallets that are used to ship poisons and chemicals get used again to haul something like food products. But your words have raised a concern with me and I might not use this to cut with, but use it as a decorative piece. The purpose for it was mainly instructional and I thank you for chiming in with some sound advice. Though I don't believe the wood used would be harmful, its not a chance I'll take with my family.


----------



## Ajohnson (Dec 21, 2020)

i would be a little nervous using pallet wood for a cutting board with chemicals these days,,


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ajohnson said:


> i would be a little nervous using pallet wood for a cutting board with chemicals these days,,


This is an old thread. That said, just for the record and anyone reading, I WOULD BE MORE THAN NERVOUS about using pallet wood for a cutting board. I would NOT use.

George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Repeating what I have said many times on this forum: _Pallet wood = toxic wood. _

I am glad this is an old thread, and I pray that nobody repeated the example. I hope the OP and their family are okay. 

A food-contact cutting board made from pallet wood seems like a "recipe" for disaster.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

scsmith42 said:


> Guys, have you ever thought about what is shipped on pallets? All types of chemicals, poisons, etc. This is not the wood that I would want to use for making something that raw food will be placed upon....


Exactly!


----------



## Ajohnson (Dec 21, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> This is an old thread. That said, just for the record and anyone reading, I WOULD BE MORE THAN NERVOUS about using pallet wood for a cutting board. I would NOT use.
> 
> George


Sorry bud new to the site, was just browsing around and came across this thread.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ajohnson said:


> Sorry bud new to the site, was just browsing around and came across this thread.


That is OK. I was making the comment to alert others.

George


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> This is an old thread...


I've got no problem with old threads being resurrected and those discussions resumed if someone wants to do so.

As for pallet wood: I spent decades in the chemical industry and we got lots of stuff in on pallets. Employees used to really scramble to claim them. Then the corporate Safety/Health department got concerned about potential negative consequences from using the wood (we had some really toxic chemicals in our processes) and banned any pallets from being given to employees. They were all collected and disposed of by a hazardous materials services company.


----------

